# Memory upgradable?



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello I am using a:
*Operating System
Windows 8.1 (x64) (build 9600)

System Model
Hewlett-Packard HP Stream Notebook PC 11 Type1 - ProductConfigId
System Serial Number: 5CD5138079
Enclosure Type: Notebook
Processor a 2.15 gigahertz Intel Celeron N2840
56 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded
Main Circuit Board b
Board: Hewlett-Packard 8023 54.12
Serial Number: PESVH028J8IVXI
Bus Clock: 83 megahertz
UEFI: Insyde F.08 12/26/2014
Drives
22.95 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
9.38 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

Samsung MBG4GC [Hard drive] (31.26 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 8b0649d2
SanDisk Cruzer Blade USB Device (16.01 GB) -- drive 1, s/n 4C530599910324115343

Memory Modules c,d
1940 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'Bottom-Slot 1(Left)' has 2048 MB
Slot 'Bottom-Slot 2(Right)' is Empty*
Local Drive Volumes

Can i stick another memory stick into the other slot? I tried to run the crucial scanning tool and it said that it didn't have anything available for this computer so I was wondering what ram I should look for and if iut is upgradable?
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> MEMORY
> On board system memory
> 2GB
> DDR3L-1333 MHz Single Channel Support
> ...


This is from the HP Manual. The Max RAM this motherboard supports is 2GB of RAM of which you have one 2GB chip installed already, the max it can handle. http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf.aspx/c04528949.pdf?ver=1.0


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> This is from the HP Manual. The Max RAM this motherboard supports is 2GB of RAM of which you have one 2GB chip installed already, the max it can handle. http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf.aspx/c04528949.pdf?ver=1.0


Thanks Spunkfunk.
I am trying to understand the specs.. Does *UEFI: Insyde F.08 12/26/2014
Drives *mean SSD? I know it has SSD, I was just wondering if that is the name of the SSD.
The memory thing is strange because with HP assistant, it says that I am low on memory and that I would need an upgrade?

I don't really have faith in these built in assistants though. Especially HP. And it takes up so much memory. I could probably disable it right? It just seems to be sending me signals that I need things that I don't need. There is a HP assistant and HP event utility. Doesn't Windows 8 already have an event handler?Attached are pics of HP assistant

Thanks


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

another snapshot of hp utility


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

UEFI is the new Bios that computers have now a days. This allows booting from drives larger then 2.2TB initialized as GPT. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface It supports Secure Boot, where it stores the Windows product key in the Bios, and will not let any other OS's to install unless it is disabled. *SSD *is the *S*olid *S*tate *D*rive. (eg) no moving parts. that replaces the standard mechanical HDD's. 
You do not need the HP Bloatware you can uninstall this stuff in Programs and Features. Windows has all of these utilities anyways. 
According to your manual, linked in post *#2*, the max RAM that your motherboard supports is 2GB. Make sure your paging file is set to *System Managed *as no paging file may give you a low memory message.
Also don't fill up your HDD leave a little space for Windows to work.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I swap a regular sata drive for an ssd? on my lenovo thinkpad?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Specs in the OP are for an HP laptop?
But yes, you should be able to swap your SATA drive for an SSD. You will notice faster boot times, but probably not much else, depending on your Processor speed and RAM.


----------

